# Anyone know if this app is good for boot animation?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Found this on the market, was curious if it was worth a look on the market and worth using https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.apps.boot.animations


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Found this on the market, was curious if it was worth a look on the market and worth using https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.apps.boot.animations


Its just the standalone version of the boot animations installer from rom toolbox. Works well though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the app works well as icedventimocha said. there's an in-app purchase to remove ads and gain additional features that you can opt for if you like the app too, but you'd be better off with ROM toolbox IMO. ROM toobox is by the same developer, jrummy16, and is basically all his apps in one (they're all great) and is updated frequently with fixes, new features, etc. just my opinion.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> the app works well as icedventimocha said. there's an in-app purchase to remove ads and gain additional features that you can opt for if you like the app too, but you'd be better off with ROM toolbox IMO. ROM toobox is by the same developer, jrummy16, and is basically all his apps in one (they're all great) and is updated frequently with fixes, new features, etc. just my opinion.


+100000
I myself had Rom toolbox since it was called liberty toolbox made for Liberty a Rom for the droid x.. jrummy updates that app all the time for bigger better things. It's worth every penny and it was my first app I ever purchase on the market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdstrings (Jul 15, 2011)

Get Rom Tool Box Pro. It's Jrummy. Includes that app along with pretty much any other tweak/mod you can think of. Replaces titanium, rom manager etc all in one app. I had the free version for awhile but had to buy the paid. Felt like I was taking advantage of "old Jrummy" getting so much for free.







[email protected] @zz tj3olt


----------

